# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 21 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الخميس 21/1/2021





Hisham Abdalsamad 



طبنجة : جمال ابوعنجة قدمني للمريخ وسعيد لتشبيهي بعاطف القوز
مصاعب تواجه القمة في الاستفادة من استثناء الفيفا ومهلة الكاف تنتهي خواتيم يناير
العقرب يعود للمشاركة في الممتاز بعد ٥١٢ يوما
للمرة الثالثة لجنة الانضباط تؤجل اجتماعها للفصل في شكوي الشاعر ضد شداد
نمور دار جعل تهدد الهلال في الممتاز 
حي الوادي يزيد معاناة الأمل وهلال الساحل يكسب الاسود .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدينة يكمل فترة الإيقاف وإصابة كردمان تقلق المدرب



Hisham Abdalsamad 

فقد المريخ في لقاء الهلال الأبيض خدمات متوسط ميدانه مصعب كردمان الذي تعرض للإصابة في اللقاء السابق أمام الأمل عطبرة وشرع الجهاز الطبي في إعادة تأهيل اللاعب وإعدادة للمواجهات القادمة في الدوري.

كما أنهى لاعب الفريق بكري المدينة بعد المواجهة الإيقاف الذي فرض عليه من قبل لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ومن المنتظر أن يعود للمشاركة مع الفريق خلال الأسبوع السادس من بطولة الدوري الممتاز الذي يواجه خلاله المريخ نادي توتي يوم الثاني والعشرين من شهر يناير الجاري .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزولي نوح..بداية طريق النجومية



#ووااوواا

شهدت مباريات المريخ فى الدورى الممتاز تالق لافت للشبل الصاعد الجزولي نوح صاحب ال19 عاماً الذى برع فى خلخلة دفاعات المنافسين بحسن التمركز و سرعة الحركة وفتح المساحات وارباك الرقابة الدفاعية اضافة الى التهديف بالراس والقدمين..كورة سودانية رصدت مسيرة اللاعب الصاعد نوح لاعب فريق شباب المريخ ولاعب منتخب الشباب السودانى واحد هدافى منتخب الشباب احرز عدد من اهداف منتخب الشباب اخرها كان فى منتخب زنزبار ..انضم الجزولى لكشف المريخ فى 6 يناير عام 2020 قادم من نادى الجريف بالمقايضة مقابل لاعب شباب المريخ مؤيد أمير  مع مبلغ مالى للجريف واشرف على تسجيل نوح للمريخ انذاك كل من ï؛ںï»Œï»”ï؛® ï؛³ï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï؛“ و ï؛ƒï؛‘ï»®ï؛«ï؛­ ï؛·ï؛®ï»³ï»’



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#بهدوء 



#علم الدين هاشم

   *ثلاثي المريخ وجدل جديد !*

ثلاثي المريخ وجدل جديد !
اوفى معتصم عبد السلام نائب رئيس لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بما وعد به بالامس بأن لجنته سوف تحسم قضية ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وبالفعل صدر القرار باعتماد اللاعبين الثلاثة للمريخ وتفعيل عقودهم فورا ومن ثم تحويلهم للجنة الانضباط مع حرمان نادي المريخ من فترة تسجيلات واحدة والغاء العقوبة المالية التي صدرت ضده في وقت سابق !

وكما هو معروف ان قضية ثلاثي المريخ كانت قد تفجرت بعدما وقع اللاعبين علي عقود انتقال مع الهلال وتسلموا مستحقاتهم المالية قبل يعودوا مرة اخري لناديهم المريخ ويقعوا علي عقود اخري الأمر الذي عرضهم للايقاف من الاتحاد العام ورفض اكمال اجراءات تسجيلهم للمريخ ،، إلا ان القضية اثارت جدلا كثيفا واتهامات متبادلة بين لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين والاستئنافات العليا وناديي القمة !

قرار اعتماد تسجيل الثلاثي للمريخ ليس بالامر الجديد فقد سبق وإن اصدرته لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين عقب أول اجتماع لها للنظر في القضية وهو مارفضه الهلال حينها وتقدم بطعن رسمي للجنة الاستئنافات لهذا لانتوقع ان يمر القرار مرور الكرام وسيكون له مابعده من تصعيد جديد حتي لو صدر هذه المرة من لجنة مفوضة بصلاحيات وسلطات لجنة فض النزاعات الا ان القرار بالتأكيد سيجد القبول والتاييد من المريخ الطرف الاخر في القضية !

من المهم جدا ان نشير بان لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين اعتمدت صحة تسجيل اللاعبين في المريخ بناء علي رغبتهم المكتوبة بعدما تم تخييرهم بين المريخ والهلال وهو مايدعو له الفيفا دائما بان رغبة اللاعب في الانتقال لاي نادي هي الفيصل في فض النزاعات في مثل هذه القضايا الا ان الفيفا ايضا لم يترك هذا الشرط شيك علي بياض للاعبين وانما تم تقييده بعقوبات مشددة حسما للفوضي وعدم التلاعب بحقوق الاندية !

بالتأكيد ان توقيع الثلاثي المذكور لعقود انتقال مع الهلال ثم توقيع عقود اخري مع المريخ هو تصرف احمق وغير مسؤول لايلجأ إليه إلا شخص ساذج وجاهل بمصلحته ومستقبله الكروي لهذا فان اي عقوبة تصدرها لجنة الانضباط ضد اللاعبين الثلاثة تظل مبررة ومنطقية حتي يكون في ذلك عظة وعبرة لكل من تسول له نفسه ان يلجأ لمثل هذا الاسلوب غير الاخلاقي ،، بل حتي تصرف مجلس المريخ بموافقته علي توقيع عقود مع لاعبين يعلم مسبقا أنهم قد وقعوا مع الهلال هو ايضا تصرف ارعن لايشبه ادارة نادي كبير وعريق مثل المريخ ولكنها الاقدار التي جعلت سوداكال وشلته يتحكمون في مصير النادي في غفلة من الزمان !








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس ــــــــ ود الشريف 




**. دي كورة ول مزيكا.. لا أدري والله من أين أبدأ والمريخ يرسم أروع لوحة مساء أمس ويحول الهزيمة إلى انتصار باهر على هلال التبلدي.. هل ابدأ بالموهبة الجزولي ام بالساحر عزام ام بأحمد عبد المنعم طبنجة وهو يحرز أروع هدف في الدوري الممتاز... ابدأ من أين والأحمر يتلألأ في الشوط الثاني ويبدع ويغيظ الأعداء ويحرز أهداف سودانية خالصة ولن اقول إسبانية ولا إيطالية ولا ألمانية.. سودانية مية المية أحرزها نجمان صغيران لم يبلغا سن الرشد الكروي وحقيقة لم يكن المريخ سيئا في الشوط الأول وكان الأكثر سيطرة والأقوى هجوما وضاعت أكثر من فرصة بعدم التركيز أبرزها فرصة لسيف تيري فشل في استغلال كرة معكوسة بالمقاس من طبنجة. 

** دخول عزام في الشوط الثاني منح خط وسط المريخ حيوية أكثر ولا ادري لماذا يجلس لاعب بكل هذه الامكانات في الكنبة يا كابتن الضو قدم الخير... عزام مميز في التمريرات القصيرة المتقنه ونرجو أن تتاح له مزيد من الفرص اما الشبل الجزولي فقد فات الكبار والقدرو بإمكانته الفنية العالية وإحرازه الأهداف بطريقة يحسد عليها وواضح أن لديه الكثير وواثق من نفسه وقدراته 

**. سبق وأن كتبت كثيرا عن طبنجة وأكدت أنه الأفضل في خانة الطرف الشمال ولم يخذلني ويواصل مشوار التألق من مباراة لأخرى ولعب أروع مبارياته أمس وأحرز هدف سيظل في زاكرة الجماهير لسنوات طويلة. 

**. أحدهم كان يجلس بجواري ويشاهد في مباراة أمس  وانبهر من اداء الأحمر في الشوط الثاني وسألني ده المريخ ول ريال مدريد ورقص بدون وعي وبهستريا بعد الهدف الثالث. 

**. اه لو أدى المريخ كل مبارياته القادمة بمستوى الشوط الثاني في مباراة امس 

**. سيف تيري صيام عن الأهداف في ظ¤ مباريات على التوالي 

**. هلال التبلدي وبعد إحرازه لهدف تكتل في الدفاع وحاول اضاعت الوقت بسقوط أفراده على الأرض وتطفيش الكرة وانهار في النهاية  أمام السيل الاحمر الهادر... ولن نقول ان المدرب صلاح أحمد فشل في مهمته بإنقاذ هلال الأبيض 

**. عماد الصيني أصيب وخرج بعد ربع ساعة من انطلاقة المباراة ودخل التاج يعقوب بديلا له وابدع.. والتاج يعقوب مظلوم إعلاميا حقيقة وهو من احرف لاعبي خط الوسط.. 

**. مرة أخرى نشيد بدكتور كمال شداد ونشكره وهو يقدم لنا الجزولي وطبنجة ولو لا إصراره على إشراك لاعبين شباب في الدوري الممتاز لضاع طبنجة والجزولي  ومازن 

**. أكدنا امس ان صدارة الهلال للدوري الممتاز لن تمتد لأكثر من ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة 
( مدير ليوم واحد) لأننا كنا ثقة بان   الزعيم سيكتسح هلال شيكان 

**. حارس مرمى المريخ أحمد عبد العظيم لا يسأل عن هدف هلال شيكان لأن الكرة وبسبب سؤ أرضية. الملعب غيرت في حفرة ام حجر لا أدري وعبدالعظيم ابعد أكثر من كرة خطرة 

**. الحكم شانتير أدار مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض أمس  بدرجة امتياز.. كان في كامل اللياقة البدنية ولم يقع في أي أخطاء 

**. هكذا حافظ المريخ على صدارة الدوري الممتاز وصدارة حتى النهاية بإذن الله والتحية للمدرب غوميز ومساعده الضو ومرحبا بمدرب الأحمال الجزائري 

**. انتصار المريخ الباهر وادائه المميز أمس لا يجعلنا نقض الطرف عن الاخطاء القاتلة لأفراد خطأ الظهر وهدف الهلال جاء نتيجة عدم التغطية الصحيحة. وترك مساحة واسعة للمهاجم الذي سدد بارتياح في مرمى عبدالعظيم... وخطأ صلاح نمر خلال الشوط الأول كاد أن يكلف المريخ هدفا 

**. بلغني أن سوداكال دفع استحقاقات المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايميل وتبقت استحقاقات مدرب الأحمال الروماني ماريوس 

**. اعلام الهلال وكالعادة هيص هيصة شديده  لانتصار الازرق على توتي الفريق متواضع المستوى الصاعد للدرجة الممتازة هذا الموسم.... الهلال 
تدحرج للمركز الثالث 

**. اخيرا أصدرت لجنة شئون اللاعبين قرارها باعتماد الثالوث رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس لاعبين في المريخ لكنها حولتهم للجنة الانضباط... يعني عرض المسلسل سيستمر لبعض الوقت. 

**. والله ناس عزام والجزولي ووجدي هندسة نسو جمهور المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد 

**. حي العرب اكتفي بهدفين في شباك مريخ الفاشر مساء أمس والخرطوم الوطني استعاد أراضيه بالفوز على الشرطة وعاد للمركز الثاني تاركا الهلال خلفه 

**. صفوف العيش والبنزين والغاز أصبحت من عاداتنا وتقاليدنا.. والسؤال.. لماذا النساء أكثر عددا في صفوف العيش 

**. عاجل الشفاء للأخت ام مبارك حرم صديقنا العزيز أسامة مبارك نورالدائم ابن الهلال البار 

**. من صحابك ومن قرايبك يا حبيبي بغير عليك 

**. آخر دبوس 

** فرحة شديدة لأعداء المريخ بعد نهاية الشوط الأول في مباراة امس ويا فرحة ما تمت
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوادي يحقق فوزه الأول و"الساحلي" إلى المركز الثاني

  أٌسدل الستار مساء اليوم على مجريات الجولة الخامسة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين بثلاث جولات.

 في الجولة الأولى فاز "حي الوادي نيالا" على "الأمل عطبرة" بهدفين دون رد،  نلهما كلاً من: "أيمن عبد الرحمن" و"طارق لوكا"محققاً فوزه الأول في  النسخة الحالية، بعد تعادلين وخسارة.

 وبالنتيجة رفع "طوفان برلي" رصيده إلى خمس نقاط في الترتيب العام فيما  توقف رصيد "فهود الشمال" عند النقطة الرابعة بعد مرور خمسة جولات.

 وفي الجولة الثانية على أرضية "الجوهرة الزرقاء" فاز "هلال الساحل" على  "هلال الجبال" بهدفٍ دون رد، ناله اللاعب "أبوبكر عبد الفتاح".

 بفوزه اليوم رفع "هلال بورتسودان" رصيده إلى "12" نقطة في المركز الثاني  من الترتيب العام، بينما توقف رصيد "هلال كادوقلي" عند نقاطه الخمس.

 وفي الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة لحساب الإسبوع الخامس من الدوري، حقق  "النمور" الفوز على "الفرسان" بهدفين دون رد نالهما كلاً من "محمد عبد  الله" و"مجتبى المرضي".

 وبالنتيجة رفع "الأهلي شندي" رصيده إلى "9" نقاط في الترتيب العام، بينما توقف رصيد "الأهلي الخرطوم" عند الـ"6" نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : أسبوع مميز للهلال والمريخ.. وسباق الهدافين يشتعل


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال
كان  الأسبوع الخامس مميزا لفريقي القمة السودانية المريخ والهلال، حيث تفرد  فيه الفريقان بعدة جوانب، في وقت واصلت فرق أخرى السير في سكة الانتصارات،  وانتكس آخرون.

ويتصدر المريخ ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز برصيد 13 نقطة، من 4 انتصارات وتعادل، وهو الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يهزم بعد.

ويأتي الخرطوم الوطني في المركز الثاني برصيد 12 نقطة متقدما بفارق الأهداف عن الهلال (الثالث)، يليهم الأهلي شندي (9 نقاط).

الفوز بنسبة 100%

كان الأمر الملفت أن الفوز تحقق في الأسبوع الخامس بنسبة 100% في المباريات الـ8، وقد جاءت النتائج على النحو التالي:

فاز المريخ على الهلال الأُبَيِّض (3/1)، والهلال على توتي (5/0)، والأهلي مروي على الهلال الفاشر (1/0).

وتحقق  الفوز بنتيجة (2/0) في 4 مباريات: الخرطوم الوطني على الشرطة، والأهلي  شندي على الأهلي الخرطوم، وحي الوادي على الأمل عطبرة، وحي العرب على  المريخ الفاشر.

القمة تتميز



تميز المريخ في الأسبوع الخامس بأفضل سجل انتصارات متتالية حيث فاز بمباراته الرابعة على التوالي، على حساب الهلال الأُبَيِّض.

أما  فريق الهلال فقد استغل الجولة الخامسة من الدوري ليوقع على أكبر انتصاراته  منذ بداية الموسم، وذلك بخماسيته النظيفة في شباك توتي الصاعد حديثا.

وأصبح الهلال المطارد الوحيد للمريخ فيما يتعلق بسجل الانتصارات المتتالية.

اهتزاز الشباك لأول مرة

نال مهاجم الهلال الأُبَيِّض معاذ خميس، شرف البصم على شباك المريخ، وهو أول هدف يلج شباك متصدر الدوري منذ بداية الموسم.

عودة وانتكاسة

الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي شندي كانا أول العائدين لسكة الانتصارات في هذه الجولة.

أما  الفرق التي حافظت على مستواها ونتائجها فهي: الأهلي مروي بتحقيقه الفوز  الثاني على التوالي، وكذلك فريق حي العرب الذي فاز على المريخ الفاشر بعد  فوزه على قطب الفاشر الآخر الهلال في الجولة السابقة، إلى جانب هلال الساحل  بفوزه الثاني على التوالي.

في المقابل، انتكست فرق: المريخ الفاشر  والهلال والفاشر، وتوتي الذي اهتزت شباكه 5 مرات أمام الهلال، والشرطة كذلك  أمام الخرطوم الوطني، بعد فوزه القوي على الأهلي شندي في الجولة السابقة.

أزمة فنية

وعلاوة  على الانتكاسة فإن فرقا أخرى دخلت مرحلة الأزمة الفنية والنفسية لتعثرها  بالخسارة في 3 مباريات متتالية، مثل الأمل عطبرة والمريخ الفاشر.

معادلة الأسبوع الأول

عادلت الجولة الخامسة أعلى نسبة أهداف مسجلة في الدوري حتى الآن، وهي 19 هدفا، التي تحققت من قبل في الجولة الأولى للدوري السوداني.

سباق الهدافين

عاد  صانع ألعاب وقائد فريق الهلال نزار حامد لإحراز الأهداف، بعد صيامه في  الجولة السابقة أمام الهلال الأُبَيِّض، حيث كان نصيبه هدفا في مباراة  توتي، ليرفع رصيده إلى 5 أهداف.

كما انضم لسباق الهدافين محمد عبد الرحمن (الهلال) الذي أحرز ثنائية في شباك توتي، رافعا رصيده إلى 3 أهداف.

وسجل لاعب المريخ الشاب الجزولي حسين ثنائية في شباك الهلال الأُبَيِّض، ليصل أيضا إلى 3 أهداف.

وتوقف  الثلاثي عمر ترومبيل مهاجم الشرطة، ومجاهد العقيد لاعب وسط هلال الساحل  ومعاذ القوز وعوض طلبة من الخرطوم الوطني عن التسجيل في الجولة 5 ليتوقف  رصيدهم عند 3 أهداف لكل منهم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* مفاجأة الموسم.. فريق درجة ثالثة يُطيح بريال مدريد من كأس الملك
* صاروخية بوجبا في فولهام تعيد مانشستر يونايتد لصدارة البريميرليج
* مانشستر سيتي يحبط أستون فيلا بثنائية متأخرة في الدوري الإنجليزي
* يوفنتوس يضرب نابولي بثنائية ويتوج بالسوبر الإيطالي
* أتالانتا يتجنب الخسارة أمام أودينيزي في الدوري الإيطالي
* ريال بيتيس يقلب تأخره أمام سيلتا فيجو في الدوري الاسباني
* البايرن يفوز بشق الأنفس على أوجسبورج.. ولايبزيج يخطف فوزًا ثمينًا من يونيون
* لانس يزيد أوجاع مارسيليا يهزمه بهدف في الدوري الفرنسي
* ريال سوسييداد يجتاز عقبة قرطبة في كأس ملك إسبانيا
* براجا يلقي بنفيكا خارج كأس البرتغال .. وفينورد يبلغ ربع نهائي كأس هولندا
* الهلال يستعرض في شباك التعاون .. والنصر يفوز على الوحدة بالدوري السعودي
* السد يمطر شباك الخور بسباعية.. والغرافة يقلب الطولة على الخريطيات بالدوري القطري
* رابطة الدوري الإنجليزي توافق على إجراء تبديلات ارتجاج المخ
* بن ناصر مدرب ميلان فشل في التعافي من الإصابة والمشاركة في التدريبات
* رسميًا.. 26 يناير موعدا لديربي الغضب في كأس إيطاليا بين ميلان وانتر
* دست يغيب عن تحضيرات برشلونة لمواجهة كورنيلا في كأس ملك اسبانيا
* الدوري الفرنسي يبحث عن مرشحين لبيع حقوق البث للمسابقة
* جالطة سراي يسحق دينزلي سبور بسداسية في الدوري التركي
* الرئيس الحالي المؤقت لبرشلونة يؤكد جاهزيته لإقامة الانتخابات
* كلوب: الفريق لا يعاني من الإرهاق، لكنه يحتاج للتحسن في إنهاء الهجمات
* كومان: سنتظلم ضد عقوبة ميسي.. ومهتم بضم نيمار ومبابي
* سيتين: برشلونة لم يدفع مستحقاتي حتى الآن
* لابورتا: تأجيل انتخابات برشلونة يضر مستقبل ميسي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* ليفربول (-- : --) بيرنلي 22:00  beIN 2  حفيظ دراجي


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* فالنسيا (-- : --) أوساسونا 20:00  beIN 3  العيدروس


* إيبار (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 22:30  beIN 3  عادل حلو


..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_اسبانيا  دور ال32 


* ايبيزا (-- : --) اتلتيك بيلباو 20:00  عير متوفرة  ؟؟


* كورنيا (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  عير متوفرة  ؟؟





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5


* حي الوادي نيالا (2 : 0) الامل عطبرة

* هلال كادوقلي (0 : 1) هلال الساحل

* أهلي الخرطوم (0 : 2) أهلي شندي


#الترتيب : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (13) الخرطوم (12) هلال الساحل (12) الهلال (11) أهلي شندي (9) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19


* مانشستر سيتي (2 : 0) أستون فيلا
* فولهام (1 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد

#الترتيب : مانشستر يونايتد (40) مانشستر سيتي (38) ليستر سيتي (38) ليفربول (34) توتنهام (33)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* خيتافي (1 : 0) هويسكا
* ريال بيتيس (2 : 1) سيلتا فيغو
* فياريال (2 : 2) غرناطة

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (41) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) فياريال (33) إشبيلية (33)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري الإيطالي  مباراة مؤجلة 


* أودينيزي (1 : 1) أتلانتا

#الترتيب : ميلان (43) انتر ميلان (40) نابولي (34) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #السوبر_الإيطالي  مباراة الذهاب 


* يوفنتوس (2 : 0) نابولي


#ملحوظة : يوفنتوس بطلا لكأس السوبر للمرة التاسعة في تاريخه

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_اسبانيا  دور ال32 


* قرطبة (0 : 2) ريال سوسييداد
* ألكويانو (2 : 1) ريال مدريد

#ملحوظة : سوسييداد وألكويانو يتأهلان إلى دور ال16


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* شالكه (1 : 2) كولن
* لايبزيج (1 : 0) يونيون برلين
* فرايبورغ (2 : 2) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* أوجسبورج (0 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ
* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (3 : 0) شتوتجارت


#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (39) لايبزيج (35) باير ليفركوزن (32) دورتموند (29) فولفسبورج (29)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  مباراة مؤجلة  


* مارسيليا (0 : 1) لانس

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (42) ليل (42) ليون (40) موناكو (36) رين (36)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* ضمك (2 : 0) الباطن
* الهلال (2 : 0) التعاون
* النصر (3 : 1) الوحدة

#الترتيب : الهلال (29) الشباب (26) الأهلي (26) الاتحاد (24) التعاون (21)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مفاجئه مدويه 



الكويانو من الدرجه الثالثه يخرج ريال مدريد من كأس ملك  اسبانيا بالفوز عليه بهدفين لهدف في دور ال32 ليغادر النادي الملكي مبكرا 
الكويانو(2) ريال مدريد(1)
#زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يوفنتوس يتوج بلقب كأس السوبر الايطالي بتفوقه على نابولي بثنائية رونالدو وموراتا 



يوفنتوس (2) نابولي (0)

#زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصاد الاسبوع الخامس.. الزعيم يحقق الفوز الرابع تواليا بدون منافس في لقاء سيمفونية نوح والهلال أقوى هجوم*



حفِل الأسبوع الخامس للدوري الممتاز الذي انتهى اليوم بعدة أحداث مميزة أولها مواصلة المريخ الزعيم لرقمه في تحقيق أربعة انتصارات متتالية وثانيها ولوج اول هدف في مرمى الزعيم بعد 370 دقيقة  منذ انطلاقة الدوري حافظ فيهما الزعيم على شباكه نظيفة حتى استطاع لاعب هلال التبلدي القصير المكير معاذ خميس أن يكسر هذا الرقم في الدقيقة العاشرة من لقاء الفريقين أمس في مرمى أحمد عبد العظيم بينما يحافظ منجد النيل حتى الآن على شباكه عذراء ورغم ذلك لايزال خط دفاع المريخ اقوى خط دفاع حيث ولج فيه هدف واحد فقط.

انتفض المريخ في الشوط الثاني من لقاء التبلدي ليحول خسارته الى انتصار عريض بثلاثة أهداف ملعوبة حلوة أسفرت عن بزوغ نجم لامع في سماء الاحمر اسمه الجزولي نوع صاحب الرأس الذهبية التي غزت مرمي التبلدي مرتين متتاليتين في عضون عشرة دقائق، كما كشفت المباراة القدرة التهديفية لمدافع الزعيم الايسر أحمد عبد المنعم طبنحة الذي امتعنا بصاروخ جو – جو دمر دفاعات وحصون قلعة شيكان ومهدت الطريق معبدا للفتى الأبنوسي الجزولي ليجزل العطاء بهدفين ولا اروع.. وفي المقابل لايزال عزام يقدم تابلوهات رائعة سدت بجدارة غياب التش رد الله غربته..

اللقاء شهد ارتفاع معدل اللياقة وظهرت بصمات مدرب اللياقة أحمد بن قابلية واضحة وجلية وبخاصة في شوط المباراة الثاني الذي تسيده الزعيم بالطول وبالعرض فهز الأرض تحت اقدام الكردفانية لأنه اشتاط غضبا من تطاول متذيل الترتيب على بطل الدوري لثلاثة مواسم متتالية.. (مايصير هيك حكي يازلمي)..

بالرغم من ارتفاع وتيرة الايقاع من مباراة لأخرى وإبداع كل من تتاح له فرصة اللعب إلا أننا ننادي بمزيد من التأهيل والاعداد ولم يتبق لمباراة الزعيم الإفريقية الأولى في دور المجموعات للأندية الإفريقية الأبطال امام الاهلي المصري سوى أقل من ثلاثة اسابيع ولا تزال قضية الرباعي رشيد وامير وخميس وطيفور مجهولة المصير فيما عشمنا في استعادة حمزة داؤود لصحته وعافيته وان يسابق التش الزمن للعودة الحميدة للملاعب.

وبالامس الاول تعرض الصيني لاصابة جديدة ولا ندري هل اصابته عين ام ماذا فهو كان ذلك الفتى المقاتل الشرس والمبدع ونأمل ان يعود لمستواه المعهود..

أخيرا سيعانق بكري المدينة العقرب جمهور الزعيم دوريا بعد انقضاء عقوبته وذلك من خلال لقاء الزعيم يوم الجمعة مع توتي في الاسبوع السادس عودا حميدا بكوري واشتقنا للشقلبة العقربية.

مقتطفات وارقام من الاسبوع الخامس
 حقق الهلال العاصمي اكبر فوز في الدوري الحالي بخماسية نظيفة في مرمى توتي تالق فيها الغربال محرزا هدفين وصانعا لهدف ثابث كما ظهر الفتى اباذر بمستوى متميز واحرز هدفا جميلا وعاد الظهير الأيمن السمؤال لهوايته واحرز هدفا تخصصيا بقذيفة من خارج الخط واصبح الهلال صاحب أقوى خط هجوم ب 13 هدفا بصافي 10 أهداف بولوج 3 أهداف في مرماه..

 حافظ نجم الهلال نزار حامد على صدارته للهدافين رافعا رصيده الى 5 اهداف ويطارده عوض طلبة الخرطوم الوطني بأربعة اهداف، وفي المركز الثالث الجزولي نوح المريخ، ورامي كارتكيلا اهلي مروي، ومايكل ابوجي هلال الساحل، ومعتذ عبذ الرحيم الخرطوم الوطني، ومحمد الغربال هلال الخرطوم، وعمر طرومبيل الشرطة القضارف ومجاهد العقيد هلال الساحل.

 أحرز في الاسبوع 19 هدفا بزيادة 3 اهداف عن الاسبوع الرابع وانتهت مبارياته جميعها بالفوز ولم يشهد أي تعادل.

حافظ كل من المريخ الزعيم على موقعه الصداري والخرطوم الوطني على المركز الثاني وهلال الساحل على المركز الثالث وهلال الخرطوم على المركز الرابع، فيما تقدم أهلي شندي مركزا واحدا إلى المركز الخامس وتراجع اهلي الخرطوم من الخامس إلى الثامن وتقدم أهلي مروي من السابع للسادس وتقدم حي الوادي ستة مركز دفعة واحدة من الخامس عشر الى التاسع بفضل فوزه الاول على الامل عطبرة،وتراجع توتي من العاشر الى الخامس عشر. اما بقية المراكز من العاشر الى السادس عشر بين هلال كادوقلي، هلال الفاشر، مريخ الفاشر، الشرطة القضارف، الامل عطبرة، توتي، هلال الابيض على التوالي.

سيبدا الاسبوع السادس يوم الجمعة وسيكون اقوى لقاء، فيه بين الهلال العاصمي وأهلي شندي يوم السبت..

الجزولي نوح نجم قادم بقوة
شهدت مباريات المريخ فى الدورى الممتاز تالق لافت للشبل الصاعد الجزولي نوح صاحب ال19 عاماً الذى برع فى خلخلة دفاعات المنافسين بحسن التمركز و سرعة الحركة وفتح المساحات وارباك الرقابة الدفاعية اضافة الى التهديف بالراس والقدمين..كورة سودانية رصدت مسيرة اللاعب الصاعد نوح لاعب فريق شباب المريخ ولاعب منتخب الشباب السودانى واحد هدافى منتخب الشباب احرز عدد من اهداف منتخب الشباب اخرها كان فى منتخب زنزبار ..انضم الجزولى لكشف المريخ فى 6 يناير عام 2020 قادم من نادى الجريف بالمقايضة مقابل لاعب شباب المريخ مؤيد أمير مع مبلغ مالى للجريف واشرف على تسجيل نوح للمريخ انذاك كل من ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﺳﻨﺎﺩﺓ و ﺃﺑﻮﺫﺭ ﺷﺮﻳﻒ.

نوح تلمس طريقه وسط تشكيلة المريخ العامرة بالعمالقة عبر قرار الاتحاد العام بإلزامية اشراك لاعب من الشباب ضمن تشكيلة الفرق فى الممتاز فكان نوح فى الموعد بالتألق المثمر فى كل المباريات التى لعبها بل احرز ثلاثة اهداف كفلت له التواجد فى قائمة الهدافين مبكراً…يمتاز نوح بحسن الاستلام والتسليم للكرة بدقة وسلاسة دون تعقيد زائداً سرعتة فى الانتقال من حالة الدفاع الى حالة الهجوم وقوة التسديد للكرة اضافة للعب بدون كرة بالحركة وفتح المساحات للزملاء وفك الرقابة الدفاعية عنهم وبمستوى الجزولى نوح فى المباراتين السابقتين اثبت نوح انه يجيد اللعب خلف المهاجمين وخير من يقوم بالكر والفر فلم يبخل على دفاع الاحمر بالمساندة ولم تسلم منه شباك الخصوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريقنا يختتم تحضيراته لمواجهة نادي توتي غداً الجمعة في الجولة السادسة للدوري الممتاز 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك
جزولي زولي وحبة بندولي

*بح صوتنا ونحن ننادي بضرورة الاعتماد على المواهب الشابة
 *كنا نعتمد على الجاهز
 *حتي ولو كان الجاهز قد ناهز عمر النبوة
 *المهم الشوفونية
 *وحتى النشء كان يغادر لإكتمال السن وعدم وجود خانة للتصعيد
 *لأنو أساسا لم نشركه كي نعرف مقدراته
 *ها هو شداد بقراره الأخير يلزم الأندية على إشراك اتنين من الشباب ديل
 *وها هم الشباب ديل يدهشون الناس مع أول ظهور
 *في كل أندية الممتاز مش في المريخ وبس
 *وها هي أولى خطوات المضي بكرتنا السودانية نحو منصات التتويج
 *من عزام مروراً بالجزولي ولي قدام
 *في المريخ الجزولي وعزام وطبنجة والغربال الصغير وغيرهم
 *يشكلون نواة التشكيلة التي حتماً ستصعد يوماً على منصات التتويج القارية
 *وأهداف الجزولي الأخيرة تعبر عن موهبة أكبر من العمر وثقة بالنفس كبيرة
 *إذا سارت الكرة السودانية على هذا النحو
 *صدقوني سنمحو إخفاقات الشيوخ الماضية
 *الشيوخ الذين يحتكرون التشكيلة في كل الأندية وجميع المنتخبات ولا يأتونا إلا بالخيبات
 *وهي خيبات إدارية حيث ينعدم التخطيط ولا ذكر للاستراتيجيات
 *الدولة كانت تعتبر الرياضة كرة قدم
 *وفي كرة القدم القمة بس
 *لذا كانت إسهاماتها في الرياضة عطية مزين
 *حتي وزراء الرياضة كانوا يأتون لترضيات سياسية وبس
 *وآن الأوان بعد ثورة الشباب
 *أن يقود الرياضة الشباب
 *وأن يمارس الرياضة الشباب
 *وأن تهتم الثورة بالشباب
 *ففهم الثورة القومي يجب أن يسود
 *ويجب أن نستمده من تشكيلة أتيامنا ومنتخباتنا
 *كل قبائلنا في تشكيلة واحدة
 *إذن لا للقبلية
 *كل مدنا وأريافنا لها ممثلين في التشكيلة
 *إذن لا للجهوية
 *حتى أدياننا نجدها متمثلة في تشكيلة واحدة
 *إذن لكم دينكم ولي دين
 *ولكن الوطن للجميع
 *أيها الناس
 *أين اتحادات المناشط الأخرى
 *الناس ديل وين يا لجنة يا أولمبية
 *إنت ذاتك وين يا لجنة يا أولمبية
 *وإنت وين يا وزارة يا اتحادية
 *وإنتن وين يا اتحادات مناشط محلية
 *أسئلة تحتاج لإجابات صريحة حتى ولو كانت الإجابات فضيحة
 *لا لشيء سوى جمع الداتا عشان نعرف روحنا وين ونعد استراتيجيتنا لنذهب حيث نريد محل ما دايرن نبقى
 *أيها الناس
 *بحمد الله أفراح المريخ مدورة
 *إنه زمن الشباب
 *ها هو الشبل المريخي الشفت محمد الصادق يحرز المرتبة الثانية على مستوى السودان من مدرسة الشيخ مصطفي الأمين
 *التحية للمريخ ولأسرته ولأسرة مدرسة الشيخ مصطفي الأمين
 *أيها الناس
 *الأهلة قالوا إتملوا قروش
 *ورغم ذلك إتملوا مواسير
 *سجلوا عشرين وأبو عشرين
 *ولا زالت التشكيلة جمال سالم وسموأل وأبو عاقلة والشغيل
 *شافوا رمضان قالوا دايرنو
 *شافوا بخيت قالوا دايرنو
 *شافوا محمد الرشيد قالوا دايرنو
 *شافوا تيري قالوا دايرنو
 *شافوا عزام قالوا دايرنو
 *شافوا الجزولي قالوا دايرنو
 *ذكروني حبوبة الحبيب إسماعيل حسن
 *قالوا زماااان جابوها الخرتوم من البلد
 *قالوا يفسحوها
 *ودوها جنينة الحيوانات
 *شافت القرد
 *قالت وا شريري ده شنو ده؟
 *قالوا ليها ده الككو
 *قالت دايره لي واحد أوديهو البلد
 *شافت القرنتية
 *وا شريري ده شنو ده؟
 *دي القرنتية يا حبوبة
 *دايره لي واحد أوديهو البلد
 *شافت الفيل
 *وا شريري ده شنو ده؟
 *ده الفيل يا حبوبة
 *دايره لي واحد أوديهو البلد
 *وهكذا الحال مع الأسد والنمر وأبو القدح والغزال
 *لما جات جمب الزراف عاينت ساي ومشت
 *قالوا ليها ما دايره ليكي واحد من ده توديهو البلد ياحبوبة؟
 *قالت لا لا ياكلنا التمر
 *أها دحين يا روشا الجزولي ده ياكلكم التمر
 *ما شفتو في الرأسيات كيف
 *لكن بصراحة يا محمد عبد الماجد
 *بدل دايره واحد أوديهو البلد دايره لي واحد أوديهو البلد
 *قدموا طلب نديكم حداشر
 *زمان أديناكم شلة
 *ناس طلعت فريد متذكر
 *نديكم حداشر ما فيهم زول بياكلكم التمر ولا ياكلكم الصفر
 *بس قدموا الطلب
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت يا والينا
 *في فوضى مطلعه عينينا
 *فوضي في استعمال الشارع العام يا والينا
 *وفوضى في الأسعار من كل الببيع لينا
 *الرغيف التجاري وصل خمسطاشر ألف للرغيفة يا والينا
 *كلم حمدوك يكلم مدنوك بالبحصل لينا
 *ولا
 *والله
 *ولا خليك يا والينا
 *قالوا السواي ما حداث يا أخينا

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب عض واحد بتاع الغاز قايلو بتاع الغاز
 وإلى لقاء.
sg;

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزولي من منتخب الشباب للمنتخب الاول



Hisham Abdalsamad 

قرر الجهاز الفني لصقور الجديان ضم لاعب المريخ الشاب الجزولي نوح الي كلية المنتخب الاول في الفترة القادمة .

 وعلمت المصادر ان اللاعب تلقي اتصال من الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية اخبره فيه بذلك وطالبه بالاستمرار في التألق .

وبرزاللاعب الجزولي في مباريات الفريق الاخيرة واحرز اهداف في شباك هلال الابيض والامل عطبرة حيث احرز الاهداف بالقدمين والرأس .

الجدير بالذكر ان الدزولي هو مهاجم منتخب السودان تحت 20 سنة وبرز في تصفيات امم افريقيا الاخيرة .

وقدم مهاجم المريخ  الشاب الجزولي نوح لفريق المريخ من نادي الجريف في شهر يناير من العام الماضي بعد صراع كبير بين ناديي القمة وأكتملت الصفقه لصالح المريخ مقابل تسجيل لاعب شباب الفريق مؤيد أمير لاعب الوسط بالإضافة إلى مبلغ مالي كبير .
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النفرة الكبرى لاعمار الملعب التحدي الاعظم لجماهير المريخ




زين العابدين: تضافر الصفوة سبب نجاح النفرة وسمعريت يؤكد اقامة المباريات الافريقية بالقلعة الحمراء

الكوارتي يناشد الجماهير والاقطاب بالمشاركة ومهند يقول: بالتعاون ياتي النجاح ونتمني تتويج المريخ بالاميرة السمراء

رفيدة محمد احمد

 تحتفل لجنة التراك( الجار لاعمار الدار) بتاهيل الاستاد اليوم الخميس بمشاركة فاعلة من
 القاعدة المريخية التي تفاعلت مع نداءت اللجنه بجانب كل التنظيمات و بوجود ممثلي القروبات التى شاركت وساهمت فى النفره لتاهيل الاستاد وكافة رجالات المريخ ورموزه واقطابه والاعلام وذلك عصر اليوم باستاد المريخ ولمزيد من التفاصيل تحدث عدد من اعضاء اللجنة عن الاحتفالية فكانت الجولة التالية :

القلعة الحمراء

تحدث عضو لجنه التعبئة الجماهيرية لنفرة الجار
 المشرف الجوي زين العابدين حمد النيل احد افراد طاقم طائرة مانديلا عن تاهيل الاستاد
 مشيرا الي ان جماهير المريخ الوفية لم يطلق عليها لقب الصفوة إعتباطا وإنما حقيقة كونها خيار من خيار فهى دائما سباقه لكل ما من شأنه رفعة المريخ العظيم… واضاف قائلاظ:
 إمتدادا لمبادراتها الرائعة جاءت نفرة الجار لإعمار الدار ظ¢ لتساهم فى تهيئة القلعة الحمراء كما ينبغى لها ان تكون دارا لزعيم الكورة السودانية وفارسها…
 فتدافعت المجموعات مستنفرة عضويتها لتنال شرف المساهمة فى إعادة القلعة الحمراء لسيرتها الأولى…وبدورنا كلجنة مكلفة بالتراك توافقت رؤيتنا فى تجهيز التراك وفق متطلبات الكاف وبلمسة جمالية تزيد من روعة القلعة الحمراء وتضفى بعدا جماليا للملعب وبفضل الله تسير الامور كما هو مخطط لها…

التراك والتعاون

واشار الاستاذ صلاح سمعريت عضو اللجنة الي ان عمل التراك مجهود جماهيري خالص استجابه لنداء تأهيل استاد المريخ مبينا ان التراك من أفضل الأنواع جودة ومتانه بجانب انتشاره في الميادين العالمية باللون الأحمر من النجيل الصناعي وسيعطي القلعة
 الحمراء بعدا اخر من الاحمرار
 والخضره والجمال بإذن الله..وقال سمعريت :
 التراك لحن ختام التتويج لمجهود كبير بذل لاعادة التاهيل

نفرة الجار لاعمار الدار 2
 هي امتداد لمجهودات رجال المريخ من أجل أن يعود الجمال لملعبهم بعدما صار الاستاد ارض خربه في الفتره السابقه ولكنها ستعود سيرتها الأولى بفضل جماهير المريخ عبر القروبات والروابط والتنظيمات…
 النفره الكبرى باسم ناديكم يناديكم لمد اياديكم وبالتالي
 نحتاج لايادي خير جميع المريخاب حتى نكسب الرهان
 بأن تقام المباراه القدمة الافريقية علي استاد المريخ
 وده عهد قطعناه بأن دوري
 المجموعات سيكون بقلعة المريخ.. وحضورك يعني تشريفك بتسجيل اسمك باحرف من الوفاء والعطاء لفريقك وهدفنا التطوير

استنفار جمهور المريخ

وقال عضو اللجنة العليا الميدانية ولجنة التراك الاستاذ
 جعفر الكوارتي ان الجميع يعمل من اجل انجاح النفرة وناشد
 مجلس الادارة ومجلس شوري المريخ واقطاب وجماهير وكل قروبات المريخ بمختلف مسمياتها للحضور والدعم اليوم الخميس باستاد المريخ في تمام الساعه الرابعه مساءا واضاف قائلا : ان هؤلاء هم اهل الدار والشأن وحضورهم هو الضمان لنجاح النفره وبالتالي ستلعب المجموعات باستاد المريخ
 وقال : درج صفوة المريخ علي التعاون والتكاتف وبالتالي يكون نجاح اي عمل وهدفنا نجاح النفرة وتاهيل الاستاد كل ذلك من اجل الاستقرار ومواصلة الانجازات

الاميرة السمراء

وتقدم المهندس مهند كمال المشرف علي نجيل الملعب بالتهنئة لجمهور المريخ بمناسبة التاهل لدوري المجموعات وقال :نتمني تقدم المريخ بصورة جيدة في البطولة الافريقية مع تحقيق كاس الاميرة السمراء ونتمتي دوما المريخ من انتصار لانتصار

واضاف مهند: حقيقة ماتم من عمل بالاستاد عمل كبير جدا جاء بتضافر ابناء المريخ بالداخل والخارج والروابط والقروبات ولازال الملعب يحتاج للكثير وحاليا الملعب النجيل اصبح جاهز بنسبة 95% وتبقي اللمسات الاخيرة لجاهزية الملعب واكتمال اللوحة باكتمال التراك حول الملعب وسوف يعكس صورة جميلة ومشرفة ويعيد قلعة المريخ لسيرتها الاولي وتكتمل اللوحة بدخول الجماهير للملعب وتحقيق الانتصارات
 ونناشد كافة الاقطاب والرموز والروابط والتنظيمات ان يلتفوا حول الكبان وكل زول يسهم وايد علي ايد تجدع بعيد والنفرة ستكون عمل كبير وضخم تعكس مدي ترابط صفوة المريخ ووقفتهم مع الكيان والاستاد يحتاج لكل ابناء المريخ ونناشد الجميع بالحضور والناس تساهم بقدر الامكان ونتمني كل القروبات تشارك ويفوز المريخ في المباريات القادمة الي ان يتوج بالاميرة السمراء.

#ووااوواا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حركة ترتيب فرق  الدوري السوداني الممتاز موسم 2021 - 2020 بعد انتهاء مباريات الاسبوع الخامس 



Hisham Abdalsamad 

في الاسبوع الثاني تواليا لم يحدث اي تغيير في الترتيب علي مستوي المراكز الأربعه الاولي حيث حافظ المريخ العاصمي حامل لقب النسخه السابقة علي صدارة الترتيب الحالي في اسبوعه الخامس .
فيما ظل الخرطوم الوطني في المركز الثاني وهلال الساحل في المركز الثالث بينما حل الهـلال العاصمي رابعا .

الاهــلي شندي يتقدم مركز للامام صعد الي المركز الخامس بعد تحقيقه الانتصار في ختام مباريات الاسبوع الخامس .

الاهلي مروي يصعد الي المركز السادس بينما تراجع الاهلي الخرطوم الي المركز الثامن .

حي الوادي نيالا يقفز الي المركز التاسع بعد ان حقق اول فوز له في الاسبوع الخامس بينما تراجع الهـلال كادوقلي الي المركز العاشر .

الهـلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر والشرطة القضارف والامل عطبرة حافظواعلي مراكزهما في الاسبوعين الرابع والخامس .

الخسارة الكبيرة التي تلقاها الوافد الجديد توتي الخرطوم في الاسبوع الخامس اودت به الي المركز قبل الاخير بعد أحتل المركز العاشر الاسبوع الماضي .

بعد ان كان منافسا شرسا علي الاربعه مراكز الاولي الهـلال الابيض يتزيل الترتيب في الاسبوع الخامس وهو الفريق الوحيد الذي لم يتسطع ان يحقق اي فوز .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق.. يكشف حقيقة مستحقات جابسون

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن قضية النيجيري "سالمون جابسون" مع المريخ الخاصة  بمستحقاته المالية، لم تشهد جديداً في الفترة الماضية بعد أن أغلقت تماما  قبل عامين "يناير 2019".

 بتسوية سُلم بموجبها وكيل اللاعبين السوداني "أبوبكر مصطفى" حقوق اللاعب؛  بعد أن قام جابسون بتوكيله لتسوية مستحقاته وتم حينها إخطار "الفيفا" بحصول  اللاعب النيجيري على مستحقاته ليتم إغلاق القضية.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن القضايا التي يتم إغلاقها بعد توصل الأطراف لتسوية لا يتم فتحها مجددا.

 وأكَّد مصدر بـ"المريخ" عدم صحة الأنباء التي ترددت خلال الأيام القليلة  الماضية بشأن حصول النيجيري "سالمون" على حكم في مواجهة المريخ مشيراً لأن  "قضية جابسون" أُغلقت قبل عامين ولا يمكن أن تعود للواجهة من جديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااااااااااااااجل

الكاف يؤجل مباراة المريخ والأهلي المصري في الجولة الأولي للمجموعة الأولي لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لأجل غير مسمي وذلك نسبة لمشاركة الاهلي في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية .












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة//د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

يشرعون القوانين ويتحايلون عليها !

• من أعجب ما يفعله اتحاد الكرة أنه يستن كل عام تشريعاً جديداً ثم يبرع في التحايل عليه لتجاوزه كل مرة!
• حدث ذلك العام الماضي بأمر لجنة المسابقات ، عندما تقدم الفلاح عطبرة بشكوى ضد أهلي الخرطوم طاعناً في عدم إشراك خصمه للاعب المرحلة السنية.
• أجتمعت لجنة المسابقات ورفضت الشكوى بإدعاء ان  الفلاح عطبرة لم يقدم طعناً قبل المباراة ، واستأنف الفلاح القرار فسايرت لجنة الاستئناف المسابقات في قراراها ، ورفضت الشكوى ، وأتبعت قرارها بتعليق انتقدت فيه النص ،  وذكرت أنه معيب ، مع أنها ليست مختصة بالتشريع ، ولا تمتلك حق انتقاد اللوائح التي يصدرها الاتحاد، لأنها معنية بتطبيقها كما هي!
• فتح القرار الباب أمام الأندية للتهرب من إشراك لاعب تحت السن ، وبات بمقدور أي فريق أن يوفر التبديل الإجباري ليستخدمه في إشراك لاعب فوق السن حال معرفته بأن الخصم لم يقدم طعنه قبل بداية المباراة.
• لمحاربة تحايل الأندية على اللائحة سن الإتحاد ممثلاً في رئيسه تشريعاً جديداً في الموسم الحالي ، رفع به عدد لاعبي السنية إلى إثنين ، أحدهما دون العشرين والاخر دون الثالثة والعشرين ، وزاد إلزام الأندية بإشراك اللاعبين طيلة زمن المباراة.
• ما أن تقدم نادي المريخ بشكوى ضد نادي هلال كادوقلي طاعناً في عدم التزام خصمه بإشراك لاعب تحت السن حتى ظهر التحايل من جديد ، وكان الاتحاد نفسه بطلاً له ، لتنطبق عليه مقولة (بيدي لا بيد عمرو)!
• اتضح ان لاعب هلال كادوقلي غير مسجل في كشوفات النادي أصلاً ، وأن بياناته أدخلت في السيستم بعد مرور شهر من لحظة إنتهاء فترة الانتقالات وبقيت معلقة فيه !
• لدحض الشكوى قدم هلال كادوقلي مستنداً يفيد أن اللاعب مولود في مارس 2000 ، فبدا كمن أصاب قدمه بسلاحه ، لأنه أثبت به أن اللاعب تخطى العشرين عاماً المحددة في اللائحة ، وأكد صحة شكوى المريخ ضمنياً.
• فوق ذلك قدم المريخ معلومات مفصلة في شكواه ، تفيد بطلان تسجيل اللاعب في هلال كادوقلي ، لأنه مقيد في أحد أندية اتحاد القطينة ، بعمر يفوق المدون في رقمه الوطني المزعوم.
• مع ذلك رفضت لجنة المسابقات الشكوى ، تعللاً بأن المريخ لم يستبقها بإحتجاج قبل المباراة ، كما رفضت تجهيز المستندات الخاصة بها ، خلافاً لما فعلته في الشكوى المقدمة من نادي حي العرب ضد الهلال.
• وضح للجميع أن رئيس اللجنة الفاتح باني عازم على رفض الشكوى بأي سبب ، فهو يتحجج تارة بأن المريخ لم يستبقها بطعن قبل المباراة ، ويزعم تارة أخرى أن المريخ لم يقدم مستندات تؤكد صحة الشكوى ، وبلغ به التوتر حد انتقاد أداء فريق المريخ ، بالحديث عن أنه دخل المباراة ضامناً لنتيجتها  ، ثم انثنى على موظفي النادي وهاجمهم و أشاد بأقرانهم في نادي الهلال ، مع أنهم لم يكونوا طرفاً في القضية!
• لا غرابة في ما يفعله الفاتح باني ، فإنحيازه لنادي هلال كادوقلي لا يخفى على أحد.
• نفى باني أن يكون المريخ طعن في صحة تسجيل اللاعب ، مع أن الشكوى تحدثت بوضوح عن قيد اللاعب في نادي المستقبل التابع لاتحاد القطينة بعمر مخالف للعمر الذي أورده هلال كادوقلي وذلك يعني ضمنياً الطعن في سلامة إجراءات تسجيل اللاعب لهلال الجبال.
• تنص المادة 18 عن معاقبة أي ناد لا يلتزم بإشراك لاعبين تحت سن عشرين وثلاثة وعشرين سنة بإعتباره مهزوماً صفر  اثنين ، ولا توجد في المادة أي إشارة لضرورة تقديم شكوى بعد المباراة أو طعن قبلها !
• لا اجتهاد مع نص.
• النص واضح ، وصادر من لجنة المسابقات التي تنطبق عليها مقولة ( من سعى إلى نقض ما تم على يديه فسعيه مردود عليه ).
• ما يفعله الفاتح باني مستهجن ومرفوض ، ويدل على أنه لا يتورع عن فعل أي شيء لخدمة ناديه السابق ، بطريقة سافرة ، لذلك لم نستغرب اتهام نادي الفلاح عطبرة له بالتواطؤ لشراء نتيجة مباراة مريخ  الفاشر ، لكن الغريب حقاً سعيى الاتحاد لدفن شكوى خطيرة ، كانت تسلتزم تدخل النيابة والشرطة فيها.
• على باني أن ينسى انتماءه لهلال كادوقلي لأن انحيازه له تخطى كل الخطوط الحمراء.

آخر الحقـــــــــائــــــــــــــق

• نسأل بـــاني : كيف تم تسجيل اللاعب محمد عبد الله خضر في كشوفات هلال كادوقلي؟
• كيف استخرجت لجنة المسابقات بطاقة له طالما أن إجراءات انتقاله لم تكتمل وبقيت معلقة في السيستم؟
• أشاد باني بموظف الهلال مهيار ومدير الكرة عبد المهيمن ووصف أدائهما بالتميز.
• ماذا فعل الثنائي ليستحق إشادة باني؟
• وكيف يدعي أن موظفي نادي المريخ لا يجيدون عملهم بعد أن لقنه المريخ درساً لا ينسى في القانون وأذلهم بقضية كاس الشهيـــــرة؟
• في تلك الشكوى استخدم باني نفسه لولوته الحالية لرفض شكوى المريخ الصحيحة في مريخ الفاشر .
• تعللت لجنته بالشكليات لتتجنب تطبيق القانون.
• مرة أيمن عدار غير مفوض ، ومرة الشكوى لم توقع بواسطة رئيس النادي ، ومرة تاريخ المباراة غير مكتوب في الشكوى ، ومرة المريخ لم يحدد مطلبه منها ، وما إلى ذلك من لولوة ولف ودوران!
• رفع المريخ القضية إلى محكمة كاس ، فمسحت بالإتحاد الأرض.
• ورد في حكمها أن الشكوى كانت كافية ووافية ومستوفية لكل الشروط.
• ذكرت هيئة المحكمة أن حديث الاتحاد عن عدم تفويض أيمن عدار ليس مسنوداً بالقانون ، بعد أن أبرز المريخ ما يفيد أن عدار يعمل مديراً للكرة بالنادي بعقد مكتوب ، وأقرت أن العقد يمنحه تفويضاً كافياً لتقديم الشكوى ، وقالت ليس من المعقول أن يتم إصدار تفويض كتابي لمدير الكرة أو سواه قبل كل مباراة.
• ذكرت المحكمة أن الحديث عن عدم كتابة التاريخ في الشكوى لا يعيبها ، لأن الاتحاد هو المنظم للبطولة ، وهو الذي حدد موعد المباراة ، وهو الأدرى بموعدها ، كما إن مراقب المباراة الذي عينه الاتحاد استلم الشكوى ووقع عليها وكتب فيها التاريخ والتوقيت.
• كذلك أشارت هيئة المحكمة إلى أن عبء إثبات المخالفة يقع على عاتق الاتحاد وليس النادي ، لأنه الجهة المنظمة والمحتفظة بسجلات البطاقات الصفراء والحمراء للاعبين ، وان الأندية لا تمتلك أي آلية رسمية تمكنها من رصد تلك البطاقات بمعزل عن الاتحاد.
• ذكرت المحكمة أيضاً في معرض حيثياتها أن الشكليات لا ينبغي أن تحول دون الوصول إلى الحقيقة ، وأن لا تمنع تحقيق العدالة ، بعد أن ثبت لها بمستند رسمي أصدره الاتحاد السوداني نفسه أن مريخ الفاشر أشرك لاعباً موقوفاً أمام المريخ ، واستحق اعتباره مهزوماً بنص المادة 8 الفقرة 3 من لائحة المسابقة والتي تناظر وتماثل المادة 55 الفقرة 1 من لائحة الفيفا للانضباط.
• سننتظر قرار لجنة الاستئناف في قضية هلال كادوقلي ، وإذا لم تنصف المريخ فسيتم رفع الأمر إلى كاس.
• هناك لا مجال للولوة ، ولا يوجد أي ميل إلى إغتيال العدالة بسيف الشكليات.
• بالأمس أدخل المريخ نفسه وجماهيره في مطب صعب أمام هلال شيكان ، لكنه أفلح في اجتيازه بثبات.
• استهتار أمير ونمر كاد يكلف المريخ نقاط المباراة.
• أديا مباراة في غاية السوء ، خاصةً أمير كمال الذي تخصص في التمرير الخاطئ واللعب باستهتار مقيت.
• في الحصة الثانية اعتدل الأداء ، وبرع (الجان) التاج يعقوب وعزام ود البيه في الصناعة ، وتألق الجزولي في الترجمة ، فانتصر المريخ.
• فقد الزعيم احد عشر لاعباً بالمرض والإصابة والإيقاف وتفوق وفاز وتصدر.
• غاب منجد النيل وحمزة داؤود  والتش والسماني الصاوي ومصعب كردمان واحمد بيبو بالإصابة وغاب بكري بالإيقاف ، وتعرض الصيني للإصابة في مستهل المباراة ، واحتجب رمضان ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وعمار طيفور بأمر شداد ، ومع ذلك بقيت الصدارة حمراء تسر الناظرين.
• المريخ الخطر .. بمن حضر.
• تقدم هلال الجبال ولم يستر الحال.
• رصاصة من طبنجة (7 ملي ) ، ورأسيتان نوويتان من سفينة نوح أنجزتا المهمة وحفظتا الصدارة.
• التحية لقطاع الشباب والناشئين ، أفضل منقب  عن الذهب في كوكب  المريخ.
• الشكر أجزله لرفاق جعفر سنادة وخالد تاج السر وحسكو وبقية العقد الفريد.
• التحية تمتد لفرسان (رجال حول الزعيم) بقيادة الزعيم عماد ود عقيد على دعمهم الفوري للقطاع.
• إذا بلغ (الجزولي) لنا فطاماً تخر له الجبابرة ساجديناً.
• فقد الزعيم سيد البلد فريقاً كاملاً .. والنتيجة (صدارة بس)!

• آخر خبر : الجزولي زولي وحبة بندولي.
اعمل #متابعة لتصلك كل الاخبار




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاف يعلن موعداً جديداً لمواجهة المريخ والأهلي المصري

  تُفيد متابعات #سبورتاق بأن الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" قد أصدَّر  قراراً بتأجيل مباراة "المريخ" و"الأهلي المصري" لحساب الجولة الأولى من  دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

 وكان من المفترض قيام المواجهة في أحد يومي 12 - 13 فبراير المقبل.

 وبحسب تبرير "كاف" فإن التأجيل وقع بسبب مشاركة "الأهلي المصري" في بطولة  كأس العالم المقامة بدولة "قطر" في الفترة من 1 فبراير الى 11 فبراير.

 وحدد الإتحاد الإفريقي موعداً جديداً للمباراة هو 16 من فبراير المقبل.

 ويلعب "المريخ" ضد "الأهلي" في مجموعة تضم بجانبهما "سيمبا" التنزاني و "فيتا كلوب" الكنغولي.

*

----------

